# Could my cat be pregnant?



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Im new to this forum and i was looking for some advice.

We have two sister cats, they are both about 9 months old, and they have always been close, playing grooming ect but recently one of them has been a little ratty with her sister, and she wont let me touch her but she lets my hubby stroke her slightly. she used to be so friendly but now if we go near her especially her tummy, she does this soft moaning noise which sounds likes she sad or upset. 

she is an outside cat, always roaming around, her sister is more of an indoor cat and not really bothered about going out. 

ive noticed a new male cat recently that she seems to hang around with all the time, they play and follow each other about. when she's inside her behaviour has changed a little, she will eat little and often and go and sit by the front door on her own (she goes out the back door or the window usually) but she sits there looking all mellow and sad. she also seems to be slightly bloated around her tummy.

Could she be pregnant? this tom cat waits for her outside and i never see them apart now apart from when she comes inside to eat and even then he tries to follow her in.

Does anyone know what could be wrong? could she be pregnant or is she poorly?

thank you in advance,
xx


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

If she's not spayed, then she's very likely pregnant. Most cats go into their first heat by 7-8 months old. I suggest you get your other cat spayed asap or you'll be dealing with 2 litters before long.


----------



## TerriNye (Mar 4, 2009)

I already have issue with kitties going outside anyway (though I understand it's the "norm" in some countries). What I don't understand though is allowing un-fixed animals out. I believe over population of unwanted, unplanned animals is an issue EVERYWHERE. Do the right thing here and get both these cats spayed.

Terri


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

TerriNye said:


> I already have issue with kitties going outside anyway (though I understand it's the "norm" in some countries). What I don't understand though is allowing un-fixed animals out. *I believe over population of unwanted, unplanned animals is an issue EVERYWHERE*. Do the right thing here and get both these cats spayed.
> 
> Terri



Im sorry but at what point have i said they are unwanted??

All i wanted to know is if her change in behaviour could be down to her being pregnant or if she could be poorly?


----------



## cmw0829 (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't believe she said that YOU don't want the cats, but are you going to keep, love, feed and vet all of the kittens from any possible litter? Possibly, but not probably. 

Unless you are keeping them, or you have people willing to take them and commit to care for them for a lifetime, then they do become "unwanted". Yes, someone at the shelter will probably "want" them, but there are tens of thousands (if not more) cats already waiting for home. Why add more! That was the point of the "unwanted" comment.

Please do the responsible thing. Spay or neuter your animals. If this cat is pregnant, then you can still spay her (though many have ethical concerns about this). Even if kept indoors, animals are healthier and happier if spayed/neutered, as they aren't subject to certain health issues and don't have to deal with frustration during heat cycles.

Good luck to you.


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

If she is pregnant then yes we will keep the litter, obviously we will care for them and look after them just like any family member.

i have had cats for many many years and have never had a litter from any of them as i have always been responsible and had them spayed but on instructions from my vet i have not yet had these two girls done, i was told to wait until their first heat which i was doing, i was also informed which i now know to be wrong that she would most probably not get pregnant until she had her first heat i have been with this vet for many years and he has told me this about every cat i have had and i have never had a pregnant cat so i assumed he was correct.

its is not a probelm to me if she is pregnant and i will have them both spayed so we dont have any more litters but i would like to know the signs so i can tell if she is expecting already.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

The bloated belly and change in attitude could mean that she is pregnant. Or she could be in heat and have worms.

I'm really happy to read that you plan on having your cats spayed. Please do asap. Cats do not need to wait until their first heat to be spayed, and it certainly is possible for a cat to get pregnant during their first heat (dangerous too, since their bodies haven't even finished growing). From what I've read, its actually better to spay before they have a chance to go into heat because it prevents certain cancers (and unplanned litters). Most vets suggest spaying around 6 months of age but it can be done as early as 12 weeks. I have no idea why your vet would tell you to wait :? That sounds like terribly outdated advice, and I hope the rest of his practice doesn't follow suite.
Please keep both cats inside until you can have them spayed.


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

thank you for your reply nell,

i know she definatley doesnt have worms, fleas, or tics, shes very well looked after, we always have her checked and we treat them both at home.

ive been told on another site that they should have been spayed before now, i think im going to have to change vets, its a small practice, only 2 vets there so im guessing they both would give the same advice. i'll find another practice.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Pregnancy signs:

http://cats.about.com/od/reproduction/a ... _signs.htm

Since your cat had ready access to an intact male, she was probably pregnant before you could notice signs of her being in heat. 

I agree that the advice from your vet is very outdated. Kittens/cats can be spayed any time after they achieve 2 pounds and should be spayed before their first heat, so usually by about 6 months. There is no advantage to going through a heat cycle and plenty of disadvantages, especially if they become pregnant during their first cycle. 

I definitely recommend changing vets. If his advice is this outdated about spaying and pregnancy (I got my first cat 23 years ago and was told to have her spayed by 6 months back then), I can imagine that there are a lot of other medical advances he's missed out on. 

Also, if your cat is pregnant, know that she can go into heat and get pregnant again within days of giving birth. So don't let her outside until she has been spayed (you'll need to wait until the kittens are weaned, about 7-8 weeks before getting her spayed otherwise her milk will dry up).


----------

